# Avatar???



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

As you can see I have an image of my BMD (big majestic dog) for my avatar. Where is it that most of you have found your composer avatars?

In case your interested my dog is a BMD Bernese Mountain Dog. His name is Odin Jara. In this photo he was about 1 1/2 years old. Now he is 3 1/2. He weighs about 120lbs. BMD's are wonderful animals.


----------



## von (Oct 9, 2007)

hm...i chose my avatar because i recently learnt that the 'music scores' from the comic peanuts are extracts from beethoven pieces  lol


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

hawk said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you can see I have an image of my BMD (big majestic dog) for my avatar. Where is it that most of you have found your composer avatars?
> 
> In case your interested my dog is a BMD Bernese Mountain Dog. His name is Odin Jara. In this photo he was about 1 1/2 years old. Now he is 3 1/2. He weighs about 120lbs. BMD's are wonderful animals.


I got my composer avatar from doing a search on Google images.

Two doors down from us, the woman has two dogs, one of them a Bernese Mountain Dog. What a beautiful specimen of a dog!

As for me, we just got a pug puppy 1 1/2 months ago, her name's Beatrice.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I got my avatar from a picture I took of myself back in 1889!
You should see how I look now!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The avatar I use came from a template I downloaded from somewhere years back. It is representative of what I play for a living.

Great answer, Edward Elgar ... I roared with laughter.

Kh


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for your reply's. I spent way too long looking for the magical avatar page on this forum 
E. Elgar thanks for the laugh...you are of course joking aren't you 

Peace
Hawk


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Avatar comes from a portrait of Handel by Balthasar Denner (c. 1726-1728).


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

I've just change mine. I'suppose all of you know those three amateur players.
Pity they didn't recorded together as a trio. But 2 of them recorded a sonata,
and 2 a concerto.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

As a visual artist and art educator I needed to choose something artistic, didn't I? I've long been enamored of medieval art and the rose-window from Chartres cathedral is one of the most magnificent products of that age. I'm also fascinated with the manner in which that image (abstract as it is) suggests something musical... as well as something deeply spiritual... something like BACH! Clearly my favorite composer.


----------

